# [psyBNC] Zu mehreren Servern verbinden



## boBA (2. März 2004)

*mit BNC auf mehrere server?*

Ja das ist meine Frage wie im Topic steht.

Kann ich mit einem BNC auch auf mehrere Server gleichzeitig connecten?
also zB Quakenet, EuIRCNet, Weednet, Global-irc ?
Wenn ja wie geht das?
Und wie sind die Ports dafür?
Weil als ich den Quakenet server geaddet habe musste ich port 7000 nehmen statt 6667 oder so in der Art, und 7000 geht nur.
Muss ich bei den anderen servern auch 7000 als Port nehmen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MasterJM (2. März 2004)

Hi,

ja das geht
/bhelp
Hilfe
/bhelp addnetwork
Hilfe für networks adden.

Alternativ gehts auch mit /adduser
Finde ich aber persönlich schlechter.

Das Gerede von Ports und so,
ka was das soll.

Der psybnc läuft auf einem Port, und das bleibt auch so,
der ändern sich nur, wenn du ihn in der conf änderst.
Völlig egal wieviele User oder networks auf dem psy sind,
der Port (ein Port) bleibt gleich.

Die Server /addserver network~
musst du natürlich mit den richtigen Ports des IRCD adden.
hat aber nichts mit psybnc zu tun, musste ja auch so
machen, wenn du ganz normal mit dem Client dich ins
irc verbindest.

MfG JM


----------



## boBA (2. März 2004)

> (21:40:37) (-psyBNC) Server #1: se.quakenet.org port 7000
> (21:40:38) (-psyBNC) Server #2: irc.euircnet.de port 6667



Habe das nun gemacht.
Aber der BNC connected nur ins Qnet.


----------



## MasterJM (2. März 2004)

Du hast nicht gemacht, was ich gesagt habe.

Du hast fürs mainnetwork 2 Server geadded.
Du solltest dir aber:
/bhelp addnetwork
ansehen. Und wenn du das gemacht hättest,
hättest du ein network geadded - und für das Network
den euirc Server. 

MfG JM


----------



## boBA (2. März 2004)

Ahh, danke!
Habe das überlesen. Einwandfrei.

boBA


----------



## DaS_ScHaF (2. Januar 2005)

Hi,
 ich habe das immernoch noch net so ganz verstanden, habe es auch genauso wie mit der anleitung von /bhelp addnetwork gemacht, zwei network erstellt q ( für quakenet ) und g ( für gamesurge ) dann hab ich jeweils /addserver q~irc.de.quakenet.org:6667 und jeweils /addserver g~irc.us.gamesurge.net:6667
 Aber sobald ich das mache kickt mich der bnc / qnet raus und banned mich, kommt dann ständig:
 -psyBNC Sun Jan  2 17:37:00 :Nutzer ********* (q) Verbindung getrennt (von irc.quakenet.org) Grund: Closing Link: [GSL|WoG|GW by online2.no.quakenet.org (G-lined)
 oder halt auch mit anderen gründen nach Closing Link:
 Weiss nicht weiter :-(


----------



## Helmut Klein (2. Januar 2005)

Das Problem liegt nicht beim psyBNC sondern am Netzwerk.
Du wurdest aus dem QuakeNet gebannt (G-Lined).


----------



## DaS_ScHaF (2. Januar 2005)

ja aber erst nachdem ich das alles gmeacht hab mit addnetwork und so,
 und nun wo ich alles wieder auf die standard einstellungen gemacht habe gehts wieder


----------



## Helmut Klein (2. Januar 2005)

Dann hat sich vielleicht was am vhost geändert oder ähnliches.


----------



## MasterJM (3. Januar 2005)

Wenn du schon zum Qnet verbunden bist, brauchst du nicht noch ein Network
für das Quakenet - denn dann verbindest du dich noch mal ins Qnet - logisch irgendwie 

Du hast IMMER ein Network schon - es sei denn du nutzt das nicht (was man eigentlich nicht
macht)

Also

Mainnetwork: 
Qnet -> /addserver irc.quakenet.org
/listservers

Und dann ein Network adden
/addnetwork g
/addserver g~irc.blabla

Mit /bwho überprüfen wieviele Networks - und welche grad verbunden sind.

JM


----------



## fred_kaktus (13. September 2005)

so weit ganz gut bei mir  

ich kann also schon beide server  connecten aber habe da ein kleines  problem


ich mag  2 nicks haben  auf jeden netzwerk einen 

laut   bhelp
 |06:45:09| <-psyBNC> Channels und Nutzer auf dem zweiten Netzwerk werden mit dem Token versehen.
|06:45:09| <-psyBNC> Nutzer JohnDoe wuerde in diesem Netzwerk als Ef~JohnDoe dargestellt werden.
|06:45:09| <-psyBNC> Der Channel #wurst wuerde als #Ef~#wurst dargestellt werden.
|06:45:09| <-psyBNC> Ein typischer Join-Befehl im Netzwerk Ef wuerde wie folgt aussehen:
|06:45:09| <-psyBNC> JOIN #Ef~#Wurst


nur das ich das mit  dem nick nicht verstehe 
oder es einfach nicht geht 
kann mir das mal  einer sagen wie das dann mit dem nick geht 

weil Ef~nase   geht nicht


danke fred.k


----------



## MasterJM (13. September 2005)

Dir sollte klarsein, das dein Client etwas anderes anzeigt als die Wahrheit 


/quote ef~nick hase

Im Client steht trotzdem noch dein Nick aus dem Mainnetwork,
teste es einfach mal mit /bwho

Mein Tipp:
Lass das mit den 2 Nicks wenn du Networks verwendest,
oder adde einen 2. User auf dem psy und nutze das als 2. Server für dein mIRC.

MfG JM

BTW: Bei uns hier gilt die Gross - Kleinschreibung, bitte auch bei deinen Beiträgen beachten


----------



## fred_kaktus (13. September 2005)

MasterJM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> BTW: Bei uns hier gilt die Gross - Kleinschreibung, bitte auch bei deinen Beiträgen beachten




NaGuT     


hmm aber mal  dazu eine frage ich kann kein  2ten User adden 

mit dem gleichen Ident da jammert   der bnc das der User schon  da ist ?



 sorry mein deutsch ist nicht besser


----------



## ESM (13. September 2005)

Das ist normal. Nimm ne Andere, die einfach so ähnlich klingt und aussieht


----------



## fred_kaktus (14. September 2005)

im mirc kann ich aber nicht 2  server mit 2  verschiedenen idents  nutzen 

oder wie soll das gehen das ich einen 2ten server angebe mit einen anderen ident ´`


----------



## MasterJM (15. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe dich doch gebeten Gross und Kleinschreibung zu beachten!
Du missachtest damit die Forenregeln, editiere deine Beiträge und berichtige sie!


/help /server

Wenn du die ident ID von der Email Adresse annimst (Options) dann
kannst du damit serwohl unterschiedliche ident IDs machen.

MfG


----------



## ESM (15. September 2005)

Dann noch bei "New Server Window" einen Haken rein und schwups biste auf 2 Servern


----------



## Scotty86 (26. September 2007)

Also bei mir gehts nicht -.-
Das habe ich getan:
/addserver irc.blabla
=>ich kann auf den server connecten, connection bleibt bestehen

/addnetwork qnet
<-psyBNC> Wed Sep 26 13:36:41 :Neues Netzwerk qnet hinzugefuegt von xxx

/addserver qnet~irc.quakenet.org:6667
<-psyBNC> Server qnet~irc.quakenet.org port 6667 (password: Keins) hinzugefuegt.
--- Passiert nichts ---

/bquit
<-psyBNC> Du wurdest auf gequitted gesetzt.
<-psyBNC> Wed Sep 26 13:28:48 :Nutzer xxx wurde getrennt vom Server.
<-psyBNC> Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.

/bconnect
 <-psyBNC> Wed Sep 26 13:28:56 :Nutzer xxx () versucht qnet~irc.quakenet.org port 6667 ().
<-psyBNC> Wed Sep 26 13:28:56 :Nutzer xxx wurde getrennt vom Server.
<-psyBNC> Wed Sep 26 13:29:11 :Nutzer xxx () versucht irc.blabla port 6667 ().
<-psyBNC> Wed Sep 26 13:29:11 :Nutzer xxx () verbunden zu irc.blabla:6667 ()

Auch das geht nicht:
/nick qnet~neuer_nick
=> qnet~neuer_nick Erroneous Nickname: Illegal characters

Was ist falsch?


----------



## MasterJM (26. September 2007)

Hallo!

a) welche psyBNC Version. Da ~ nicht länger ein reserviertes Zeichen ist, wurde das geändert.
Daher auch immer die Hilfe des psyBNC beachten!

b) "bquit" und "bconnect" wirkt so aufs Mainnetwork, nicht aufs Network "qnet".
Btw ist der Name eh zu lang, ich würde nicht mehr als einen - maximal zwei Letters.

c) Was sagt der Log des psy? Was sagt der Status mit "bwho"?

Gruss


----------



## Scotty86 (26. September 2007)

MasterJM hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> a) welche psyBNC Version. Da ~ nicht länger ein reserviertes Zeichen ist, wurde das geändert.
> Daher auch immer die Hilfe des psyBNC beachten!



Hilfe bei psyBNC geht nicht sauber, "Keine Hilfe gefunden fuer:..."
Aber der Hinweis dass ~ nicht mehr verwendet wird, hat mir geholfen bei Google ne Loesung zu finden.

Vielen Dank!

------ Edit ------
Das Zeichen ist bei mir jetzt ' nicht mehr ~
Nur fuer die Vollstaendigkeit


----------

